# How Hard is it to Transfer Data?



## Jade Tigress (Jul 14, 2008)

I need to get a new laptop. Mine is conking out. I've had it for about about 4 years though and have a ton of stuff on it that I don't want to lose. I know I can pay Best Buy or whoever to transfer my data to a new laptop, but that costs another 100 bucks. Can I do it myself? I have no idea how it's done. 

Thanks.


----------



## crushing (Jul 14, 2008)

These links may help. . .

Using the Files and Settings Transfer Wizard in Windows XP
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/expert/crawford_november12.mspx

Windows Easy Transfer
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/get/easy-transfer.aspx

I haven't used the easy transfer wizard, but it probably assume all your data is in under your 'Documents and Setting' directory.  Some applications don't save their data their, but in their own directory under 'Program Files'.

Also, these trasfer procedures don't transfer installed programs, just data.  So you will have to re-install your applications.

Hope this helps and good luck!

Cheyney


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 14, 2008)

£50 to transfer data! .  That's daylight robbery.  

It's not a complicated operation, Pam; indeed I tend to do it manually rather than use any automated system because then it enforces a 'data-audit' on me and weeds out all those duplicate files I've got tucked away here, there, and everywhere .

Just network the machines together and copy your data across.  You can either retain the directory structure of the original or impose a new one as you wish.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 14, 2008)

I use an external USB hard disk for tasks such as this.  I currently have a 250GB unit that I use to move data from one machine to another.  Another nice feature is that I use this for my normal backups.  This applies only to the data...not the applications which will need to be installed on the new machine.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 14, 2008)

Another idea...  I don't know how well it would work, since I don't know the details of how they're set up, but there are online-backup services, and I keep hearing ads for "first month free" from one of them...  Nobody says you have to keep it after the first month...   :knudge:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 14, 2008)

jkembry said:


> I use an external USB hard disk for tasks such as this.  I currently have a 250GB unit that I use to move data from one machine to another.  Another nice feature is that I use this for my normal backups.  This applies only to the data...not the applications which will need to be installed on the new machine.



I do this too - and I also use it for data I want to be sure isn't available, should someone hack into my computer; I turn it off when it's not in use.

A possibility for you:  the external hard drive I use was originally the secondary drive in another computer; my stepfather took it out and put it in a case, and voila!  External hard drive with a USB cord (cord came with the case), looks just like another disk drive when it's attached, copy files by dragging and dropping.  Just be careful - they don't have fans, so they overheat more easily than the internal ones.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 14, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Another idea...  I don't know how well it would work, since I don't know the details of how they're set up, but there are online-backup services, and I keep hearing ads for "first month free" from one of them...  Nobody says you have to keep it after the first month...   :knudge:




I'd hesitate about putting important data online, once it goes up you never really know where it will end up...

As for transfer, it is not hard.  And with all the horror stories about Best Buy going around, its probably safer.  The worst that can happen is it doesn't work and you have to try again 

But for $100 you could probably buy a exernal hard drive, plug it in, transfer everything to it, then the laptop, and still have a external hard drive 

That is probably the easiest method, transfer to a USB drive, or even burn to DVD then transfer from that too the new system.

Another simple method, although perhaps more "foreign" if you have never attempted it would be to do it over the network.  The easiest way to do this would be with Windows "Share folder" option.  Set up a shared folder on the old laptop, connect to it with the new one, and copy straight across the network.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 14, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Another idea... I don't know how well it would work, since I don't know the details of how they're set up, but there are online-backup services, and I keep hearing ads for "first month free" from one of them... Nobody says you have to keep it after the first month...   :knudge:


 
I used Norton's service and though I can't speak for any other....it sucks.  Don't EVER bother.

I'd personally suggest an external hard drive, save the important stuff and start the new computer with the External.  Your biggest issue is the applications.  Basically, make sure you have the original install files or install disks, because you really can't just dump an application from one computer to another.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2008)

Easy way
Get external hard drive, copy files to it, copy to new pc.
Cost $75-150.

If you don't have alot, you can use a thumb drive or memory card and move things in smaller chuncks. Just need the media, with 1gb cards under $15 now.


----------



## tellner (Jul 14, 2008)

Do you want to just transfer the data, or are you looking to make a working, bootable image of your hard disk.

If you just want to transfer the data, go with one of the solutions mentiond. 

If you want to plug in the new hard drive and make it function just like the old one, use something like Norton Ghost to make the copy and specify that you want complete mirroring and want the new drive to be bootable. Then cross your fingers and pray.

Some motherboards have RAID capability built in. Check the manual on the motherboard if you can find it. Otherwise you will have to open up the case, look inside, find the model and look online. Follow the directions to make your backup drive bootable and a full mirror (RAID 0) of the original.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2008)

Extrenal hard drive is the way to go


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 14, 2008)

tellner said:


> If you want to plug in the new hard drive and make it function just like the old one, use something like Norton Ghost to make the copy and specify that you want complete mirroring and want the new drive to be bootable. Then cross your fingers and pray.



Windows isn't really that fond of being transplanted into new hardware...  part of their "security", they link the system to the hardware.  With a OEM version you'd best do a lot of praying as it doesn't usually work.  Even with commercial licenses I've found that this usually only works when the hardware is the same.

But if it does work, expect to be on the phone explaining to a MS rep why you did something you aren't supposed to do, and why they should reactivate your copy of windows which is not licensed for the machine it is on, but the other one.  That is providing it actually works


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm really unfamiliar with anything that has to do with the hard drive or even how I would download my stuff to a disk. The only thing I've done is burn cd's. 

I want to transfer everything, I have pictures, documents, my bookmarks, wallpaper, etc. I don't have anything really important except my pictures that I don't want to lose. It would just take me FOREVER to find everything I have saved and re-bookmark things. Do I have to reload AVG, Mozilla, etc? 

What do you think of this program? I would be going from Windows XP to Vista.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2008)

You'll have to reinstall all your software.  Windows is like that.

You can copy bookmarks, etc. though easily.
/My Documents  will have most things
/Documents and Settings/Your User Name/Favorites will have your IE bookmarks

/Documents and Settings/Your User Name/Application Data/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles will have your FF bookmark file somewhere.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 14, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You'll have to reinstall all your software.  Windows is like that.
> 
> You can copy bookmarks, etc. though easily.
> /My Documents  will have most things
> ...



Cool. Thanks Bob. So I don't really need something like the program I posted about above? Would be great if I didn't.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2008)

I've Sneaker-Netted things over in most cases (copied to media then back). 
First thing to do is locate all your data.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've Sneaker-Netted things over in most cases (copied to media then back).
> First thing to do is locate all your data.



Yep.  Old school, hard core.  You get the added benefit of having some kind of redundant backup that way, too.  There are many ways, you see.  Don't pay those people money, do it yourself, to save money and to have the experience!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 14, 2008)

Also - who is your email through?  I've sent stuff from work to home and back by attaching it to emails, then downloading - even from one computer to another (laptop and desktop), before I got my network set up.  For things that are not confidentiality issues, if you have a web-based account such as yahoo mail, gmail, or hotmail, you can upload the file as an attachment, save the draft, and then download it on the new computer - then delete it.


----------



## mrhnau (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been using USB jump drives. I run a dual-boot at home, so I stick files I need for both on there. Doubles as a backup. It came in handy when my old laptop gave up the ghost  Also when changing jobs and wanting to keep some personal stuff. You can stick a lot on 8GB 

You can burn up a lot of space on a PC, but its surprising how much of that is application rather than personal/data in nature.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 15, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Also - who is your email through?  I've sent stuff from work to home and back by attaching it to emails, then downloading - even from one computer to another (laptop and desktop), before I got my network set up.  For things that are not confidentiality issues, if you have a web-based account such as yahoo mail, gmail, or hotmail, you can upload the file as an attachment, save the draft, and then download it on the new computer - then delete it.




I got a new laptop. 

I use yahoo mail. I suppose I could upload all my images and stuff to photobucket too...

Thanks for all the help everyone. I'll work on it and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 15, 2008)

Thumb drives for all the data you want to keep permanently like fotos - you'll want them in a safety deposit box in case of fire.

I've used the mail transfer method too, but wound up losing a few files that were corrupted in transfer ( I don't know if they were corrupted on the upload, web storage or download ). That's the risk you run, though, with any transfer.

Have fun, Jade!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 15, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I got a new laptop.
> 
> I use yahoo mail. I suppose I could upload all my images and stuff to photobucket too...
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone. I'll work on it and see if I can figure it out.




If you got a lot of stuff, this could take a very long time


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 15, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> If you got a lot of stuff, this could take a very long time




*sigh* Yeah, I got alot of stuff. I hate starting over. :waah:I hope my old laptop holds out long enough to get my most important stuff.


----------



## Shicomm (Jul 16, 2008)

There is a French freeware program that is really easy to use.
It's translated into English as well  
You just click at what you need to backup ( documents , bookmarks , adress book , e-mail,  etc. ) and select where you want it to be saved.
It even makes a zip archive if needed.
You just put that stuff on a ext. harddrive or usb stick ( depends if it's a load  or just a few 100's of mb's ) 

After that you just install the software on the new machine ; select the backup that you made and the software puts everything where it should be ! 

Have a look  






It's called FAB autobackup and you can download it  right here  

There is a PE integrated version of it wich i use at work to save data from machines that don't boot to windows.
It's just GREAT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 17, 2008)

I ended up emailing my documents to myself and downloaded them to the new computer. 

I am having a problem with my Picture Project software (from my digital camera). I installed it, but can't edit or export any of the photos. Is this one of the Vista problems that was talked about? 




Bob Hubbard said:


> You can copy bookmarks, etc. though easily.
> 
> /Documents and Settings/Your User Name/Application Data/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles will have your FF bookmark file somewhere.



I can't find it.  I went to the C drive and have documents and settings, user name, and then no application data option.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 17, 2008)

It may well be that the directories are hidden, Pam.  Windows loves to hide things from you (for your own protection of course).  Depending on which Explorer view option is default there may be a link to the side to allow you to 'unhide' the concealed stuff.

Also, it keeps two copies of the 'Documents and Settings' type information.  Make sure you go to the right one, the one in the root of the boot drive rather than the one it shows on the desktop or at the top of the directory tree.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 17, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I can't find it.  I went to the C drive and have documents and settings, user name, and then no application data option.




Assuming you are on Windows XP:

Tools -> folder options -> view -> show hidden files and folders


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2008)

If you can't find your bookmarks, you can export them.  You use Firefox, yes?

Click on Bookmarks / Organize Bookmarks

Click on Import and Backup / Backup

You can now save your bookmarks wherever you want, and then copy them however you like.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 17, 2008)

Kacey said:


> If you can't find your bookmarks, you can export them.  You use Firefox, yes?
> 
> Click on Bookmarks / Organize Bookmarks
> 
> ...




Awesome, thanks Karen. This sounds easiest for someone like me.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Awesome, thanks Karen. This sounds easiest for someone like me.



You're welcome - it's how I transfer my bookmarks between computers, especially after the summer when I transfer my bookmarks back to school; every summer they re-image the computers... and while I save everything to the server, the server has lost files in the past; I tend to upload things I'm really concerned about into my district email as a backup, including my bookmarks.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 18, 2008)

Kacey said:


> If you can't find your bookmarks, you can export them.  You use Firefox, yes?
> 
> Click on Bookmarks / Organize Bookmarks
> 
> ...



HA! Got 'em.


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 18, 2008)

It's not a complicated operation, Just network the machines together 

Cross-over cable the two together & copy what you want where....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 18, 2008)

OK I have held back my inner Star Trek geek long enough

How Hard is it to Transfer Data? Now that would be up to Starfleet now wouldn't it 

OK, I will go now, sorry about the intrusion.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 19, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK I have held back my inner Star Trek geek long enough
> 
> How Hard is it to Transfer Data? Now that would be up to Starfleet now wouldn't it
> 
> OK, I will go now, sorry about the intrusion.


I guess it wasn't very easy at all...

It took a court martial proceeding to determine he couldn't be transferred like property.

Or maybe it was... he was shifted to command to another ship pretty easily, too...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 19, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK I have held back my inner Star Trek geek long enough
> 
> How Hard is it to Transfer Data? Now that would be up to Starfleet now wouldn't it
> 
> OK, I will go now, sorry about the intrusion.




lol!


----------

